# SOG Specialty Knives, Flash II



## Budda (May 29, 2009)

I do not know if you can buy this just anywhere, but i got one recently and it is easily the sharpest knife out of the box i ever owned.  It is worth the money.  I cleaned 4 days worth of fish with it and it is still razor sharp.  Check it out.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 29, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## germag (May 29, 2009)

I have a SOG tactical automatic folder that was like a straight razor out of the box. Excellent quality knife...it rivals my Benchmade autos for quality, and that's not bad for a factory production knife.


----------



## olchevy (May 29, 2009)

I had 3 different SOG trident knives, sharp as all get out. But they kept on giving me problems with locking so I sent them back, no use for a knife I cant trust....... the flash 2 is supposed to be a LOT better though.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2009)

I'm 5 1/2 years with my SOG Seal Pup and it is very reliable.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2009)

I've got several Sogs and they all are very sharp and very well built!


----------



## gaoutdoorsman21 (Aug 19, 2009)

I had an SOG knife i bought for 200$ the clip broke off within a week The warrenty doesnt cover broken clips. I will never waste my money on an SOG again.


----------



## chesterdawg (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought this one at Bass Pro and really like it:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_104504____SearchResults
Sharp, lightweight (don't feel it in pocket). 

Steve


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 2 SOG Flash II and they are great. Lowes sells them for 49.99. I have had both for about 3 years now.


----------



## savage270 (Jan 21, 2010)

gaoutdoorsman21 said:


> I had an SOG knife i bought for 200$ the clip broke off within a week The warrenty doesnt cover broken clips. I will never waste my money on an SOG again.



Hey,

Not sure if you have a folder but if you call or email SOG they will send you another clip.  I lost a screw that holds my FLASH II clip.  I emailed them, no questions asked they sent me another clip and screw free of charge and it arrived only 2 days later!  I received an email and the nice lady said that the clips and screws are always free warranty or not...


----------

